# Life Imitating . . . Seinfeld?



## HLGStrider (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/oddl...?feedType=RSS&feedName=oddlyEnoughNews&rpc=69

I swear only this morning I was watching a Seinfeld rerun about this. Isn't it something we always suspected?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 11, 2008)

Was he going for a transfer to Hawaii?  

I love how he got caught because Jerry delivered too much mail


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 11, 2008)

No one has ever broken the 50% mark! It's like the three minute mile.


----------

